# Evernote (for Fire?)



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi --

Giving serious consideration to one of the new Fire models.  Currently I use Evernote on my desktop as well as android smartphone, and everything is very nicely in sync. I was wondering if anyone out there in this community uses Evernote on their present Fire and how well does it run?

ZU


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Evernote works fine on my Fire.  I don't enter new items on it much because I hate the keyboard and have no alternate means of input, but I look things up on it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I use Evernote on my Fire and it works fine. I have one document that I have typed about half on my Fire and about half on my laptop. When the Fire is in landscape mode the keyboard is easier to use but I cannot see much of the document. When it is in portrait mode I can see more of the document but the keyboard is more difficult. However, either way works.


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

I use it fairly often on my Fire.  Think it works great and certainly is convenient for remembering things when I'm out and about.


----------

